# free shipping



## lucasferrr (Apr 7, 2010)

im trying to get me  a acekard 2i wich is avaliable with free shipping but the option dont apperars in the checkout,just one option of 28 bucks shippimnet.what now?????


----------



## ZeWarrior (Apr 7, 2010)

It seems they don't have free shipping world wide, that's a bit disappointing.


----------



## lucasferrr (Apr 7, 2010)

oh no......now im very sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











thanks for the aswer


----------



## CaTZ (Apr 7, 2010)

I wodner about that too, does an Acekard 2i with 4gb kingston transflash aren't eligible for free shipping?
If I'm not mistaken, the box size is not very big



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> For this shipping method, *we will not include the large products packaging*. Some flashcarts come in relatively large boxes that can render the shipping fee too expensive. Most of the shops that offer Free Shipping also remove the packaging before sending products, only, they don't warn you beforehand. Note that for higher value orders, packaging will always be included and your parcel will be sent using Registered Airmail (read sections below). If you want the packaging included regardless of the order value, choose the $1 shipping.



I'm game with the no package, don't need it anyhow


----------



## danisson (Apr 7, 2010)

Free shipping only works on Honk Kong Airmail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here in Brazil that kind of shipping is not supported


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 7, 2010)

We are working on increasing the amount of countries we supply free shipping to.


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 7, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> We are working on increasing the amount of countries we supply free shipping to.








 thanks for all the hard work you are putting into to sort out all of our problems Shaun and rest of the Admin, it is great to know the site cares so much about use members. We appreciate it


----------



## Quincy (Apr 8, 2010)

Luckily they ship to the Netherlands, can confirm that I did'nt need to pay any extra bucks


----------



## inter4ever (Apr 8, 2010)

Sadly no free shipping to UAE. HK Airmail costs 3$ and registered cost 6$. Thankfully it is not that much and the cheaper prices kind of alleviate the cost. But still free shipping would be nice. 0shippingzone and deal extreme both offered free shipping before.


----------



## Wabsta (Apr 8, 2010)

Quincy said:
			
		

> Luckily they ship to the Netherlands, can confirm that I did'nt need to pay any extra bucks


Fuck yea.
Good to know.

:yayshoptemp:


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 8, 2010)

Is there a list of countries where they ship free to?


----------



## CaTZ (Apr 8, 2010)

not to Indonesia the last time I checked


----------



## thedicemaster (Apr 8, 2010)

inter4ever said:
			
		

> Sadly no free shipping to UAE. HK Airmail costs 3$ and registered cost 6$. Thankfully it is not that much and the cheaper prices kind of alleviate the cost. But still free shipping would be nice. 0shippingzone and deal extreme both offered free shipping before.


actually DX doesn't have free shipping.
they charge $0.01 for shipping


----------

